# irwin drill bits



## Ben H (Oct 26, 2007)

I used one these last week, and ran right out and bought the kit. If you need to punch holes in drywall, studs, or anything non-precision. This is the bit for you. They WALK right through a stud no problem. 

Now, I must say that I was using my DW Impact driver with them so I know that helps, but I put a 1" hole through a floor joist in about 3 seconds. I could not believe how fast they cut, and for 30 bucks for the full set. Worth every penny. :thumbsup: 

http://www.irwin.com/irwin/consumer/jhtml/detail.jhtml?prodId=IrwinProd160003


----------



## woodman42 (Aug 6, 2007)

I agree with you been. I have that set and they work very well.
I have used them with my impact drill but they work just as well with a regular cordless.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Ah yes, the Speedbor Max bit set. I own one of those! They cut really fast, and don't tear out the backside nearly as badly as the normal Speedbor spade bits do. Great investment!


----------

